# Lesser planetouched balanced?



## Cam Banks (Oct 4, 2005)

_Players Guide to Faerun_ has a few "lesser" versions of races with a LA of +1 or more, in order to make them more accessible. These versions are LA +0, apparently, but I'm not too sure about that.

A lesser aasimar has a +0 LA, but it has bonuses to two ability scores, spell-like ability, resistances to energy types set as 5, etc. How is this possibly balanced with the core D&D races?

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Corsair (Oct 4, 2005)

They are reasonable for the Genasi, and less so for the Aasimar/Teifling.  Personally as a DM I would NEVER use the +0 Aasimar as presented in PGtF.


----------



## Liquidsabre (Oct 4, 2005)

Yea, it's an interesting variant that allows 1st level characters with level adjustment races. In this case a 1st level planetouched loses their native outsider subtype and takes a negative level adjustment (-1 skill, ablity, and level checks, -1 attacks, -1 spell /spell-ability DCs, and -1 to AC bonus granted by their race).

It's not exactly a great variant that'll work equally for all LA races but it's a rough variant that can be used if sorely needed. Keep in mind that this is *just* a variant and not at all a presentation of LA+0 versions of FR LA races. I wouldn't use this variant as a DM either. Myself, I just create a Racial Class for the various LA races my players are interested in playing.


----------



## amethal (Oct 4, 2005)

Cam Banks said:
			
		

> _Players Guide to Faerun_ has a few "lesser" versions of races with a LA of +1 or more, in order to make them more accessible. These versions are LA +0, apparently, but I'm not too sure about that.
> 
> A lesser aasimar has a +0 LA, but it has bonuses to two ability scores, spell-like ability, resistances to energy types set as 5, etc. How is this possibly balanced with the core D&D races?
> 
> ...



It isn't balanced with core races. In play it might just get lost in the whole high magic, high powered character ethos of the Realms, but I doubt it.

I suggest an Aasimar Druid with the Greenbond Summoning feat from Lost Empires, (which apparently allows a first level druid to spontaneously cast wall of thorns).


----------



## Krafen (Oct 5, 2005)

Liquidsabre said:
			
		

> Yea, it's an interesting variant that allows 1st level characters with level adjustment races. In this case a 1st level planetouched loses their native outsider subtype and takes a negative level adjustment (-1 skill, ablity, and level checks, -1 attacks, -1 spell /spell-ability DCs, and -1 to AC bonus granted by their race).
> 
> It's not exactly a great variant that'll work equally for all LA races but it's a rough variant that can be used if sorely needed. Keep in mind that this is *just* a variant and not at all a presentation of LA+0 versions of FR LA races. I wouldn't use this variant as a DM either. Myself, I just create a Racial Class for the various LA races my players are interested in playing.



You are actually describing two separate variants for playing LA races at first level. PGtF describes using one or the other, not combining them.

In response to the original question, Lesser Aasimar are overpowered. While Outsider is certainly a nice type, even without it they have bonuses to two ability scores, energy resistances, darkvision, and no penalties. I'd suggest dropping the resistances and one of the ability score bonuses (maybe player's choice?) to balance the race out.


----------



## Liquidsabre (Oct 5, 2005)

Krafen said:
			
		

> You are actually describing two separate variants for playing LA races at first level. PGtF describes using one or the other, not combining them.




Ah, I see it now. In that case that's a messed up variant with not much thought put into the various planetouched races at all. I'll stick with racial classes instead thank you very much.


----------



## BadMojo (Oct 6, 2005)

Krafen said:
			
		

> You are actually describing two separate variants for playing LA races at first level. PGtF describes using one or the other, not combining them.
> 
> In response to the original question, Lesser Aasimar are overpowered. While Outsider is certainly a nice type, even without it they have bonuses to two ability scores, energy resistances, darkvision, and no penalties. I'd suggest dropping the resistances and one of the ability score bonuses (maybe player's choice?) to balance the race out.




Personally, I'm using the "-1 to everything" rule with a 1st level Tiefling rogue and find it to be quite balanced so far.  My character was, in fact, fairly unimpressive compared to the rest of the group.  Except for dark vision none of my character's other racial powers even came in to play.

I think that rule is more viable than the "lesser" versions of the races.


----------

